# L16 Engine?



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a L16 that is in running condition?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

There is a couple L20's out here in Fresno


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> There is a couple L20's out here in Fresno


Will those bolt to the L16 tranny and how much?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

yes, all the "L" engines are interchangeable to my knowledge. Even the straight sixes will all bolt to the same tranny. We couldn't install 280 5 speeds if it wasn't, cause they usually had the L28 six on it  I have a complete L16, and access to L18 and L20B's engines.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I have just sent you an email 510mods, thanks!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

heres a list of the engines used in 510 swaps and their dyno sheets: http://www.datsuns.com/Tech/datsundyno.htm


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

ive got a few L series engines and laying around also. to anyone else who reads this, i have a few u67, a87( opened and a closed sss head), naps - z cylinder heads. i also have A,B,C and U ground nissan cams.tons of 5 speeds, and 4 speeds. doors have opened up for me now and i have access to alot of L series parts. just ask.
Patrick


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Doors opened aye, can ya quote me for a swap. I need some power.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> Doors opened aye, can ya quote me for a swap. I need some power.


hey i remember you wanted to go ka. you up for it still?. i got a ka24e sitting at my shop waiting for a dime to jump into.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I am having no luck finding a 510, so I was wondering if the wagons were bad at all? Do they still take the same parts as the sedans, and do they handle well at all? Help me out here guys, I want a 510 really bad, I can taste it! Thanks!


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Cali SE-R said:


> I am having no luck finding a 510, so I was wondering if the wagons were bad at all? Do they still take the same parts as the sedans, and do they handle well at all? Help me out here guys, I want a 510 really bad, I can taste it! Thanks!


ive got a four door 510 for sale.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

SVP5TEN said:


> ive got a four door 510 for sale.


I have PMed you!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Wagons dont have independant rear suspensions, so they wouldn't handle as well. Plus you get the added weight of it on top. I have one, all depends on what your looking for. In my opinion, for overall stick with the sedan 2 or 4 doors.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

SVP5TEN said:


> hey i remember you wanted to go ka. you up for it still?. i got a ka24e sitting at my shop waiting for a dime to jump into.


Hell yea pm sent


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

cali ive sent you a pm. and nizmo depending on what type of induction set up you want to stick with i think it would be better and cheaper to go with carburation. i have also pmed you.


----------



## happy2gether (Nov 24, 2011)

*Datsun 160J 710*



Cali SE-R said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a L16 that is in running condition?


Yes i m looking for Engine No :L16-391200 for my car Datsun 160J 710 Yr 1978.
If there is can you please email me [email protected]

TQ:showpics::


----------

